# Saw ion puter news a woman talked about oatmeal



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

She hated it as a kid, but decided to eat it at breakfast since she worked for a health mag that constantly talked about its benefits.
She said she ate one cup a day. I been taking a 3 fingered pinch of it a morning, sometimes with apple sauce. What do you think about eating a cup full of oatmeal a day for breakfast?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I eat rolled oats, but cooked with water, I add a little milk and some fruit. Not everyday....James


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I used to force feed myself oatmeal every morning. Mostly cause it was quick, supposedly healthy, and lot cheaper than box cereal. Usually this took liberal amounts brown sugar stirred in it to get it down. Even then not that enjoyable. And yea, lot people overcook their oatmeal. You want the thicker rolled oats and dont overcook it. The quick stuff just turns to wallpaper paste almost immediately.

I bought some dried burdock root for some other purpose at some point in time, think to make tea that was supposed to be good for something or other. Really hated the taste. Trying to use it up somehow rather than just tossing it. Added handful to oatmeal while cooking it (couldnt be much worse than plain oatmeal) and amazing, together these two were actually tasty with just tiny pinch salt, nothing else required. Seriously amazing. 

Now saying that, after diabetes, found oatmeal, same as brown rice, and potatoes really seriously spiked my blood sugar super fast. You would think I had been eating handful of M&Ms. Diabetes has me wondering on true healthfulness of lot of things promoted as healthy in non-diabetic world. If it spikes a diabetics blood sugar, got to be stressing non-diabetic's system at least somewhat even if their blood sugar remains stable.

After my experiences, doubt any grain is all that healthy. But for what its worth, found millet probably affects my blood sugar the least. Buckwheat (not related to wheat) a runner up. Be forewarned, buckwheat is an aquired taste, but lot better than plain oatmeal. Maybe I have some Russian in me, actually when I was on insulin after my diabetes diagnosis, trying to figure what to eat, substituted buckwheat for all other grains in my diet and it was ok. It has a substance in it that helps regulate blood sugar. Once I weaned off insulin though, became just another grain that did raise my blood sugar and I gave it up. My system was very fragile without the injected insulin. But should be fine for non-diabetic.

Anymore if I want a hotcake grain like food, I mix wheat bran (genuine pure wheat bran not some boxed bran cereal) with milled flax seed, held together with an egg. It has bit of laxative effect (lot of fiber) so you dont want to overeat on it. But doesnt affect my blood sugar. Mostly eat it for some variety in my diet. Believe me, low carb diet means not lot choices, so anything that gives some variation welcome.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't chew it as I don't add sugar, I just scoop it in and swallow it whole.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

It isn't about eating 1 or 2 things that are healthy and eating anything else you want. It is a full healthy diet, where everything you eat is good for you. Take cholesterol, you need high readings for good and low readings for bad. With diabetes you need things that don't spike you sugar levels and things that hold a level for a long time. Spikes are bad and so are low levels....James


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

IMO, there is no particular merit to oatmeal. It is just another grain. As boring and old-fashioned as it sounds a good, varied, well balanced diet of foods that are as close to their original state as possible seems to give the best results.


----------

